# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  ؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛°`°؛¤ ماذا تنتظر ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ¤؛°`°؛¤ّ,¸¸,ّ¤؛

## ورده محمديه

*

الانتظـــــــــــــــــــــــــار





لغة حائرة بين الفرح والألم .....
قد أنتظر أملاً موعود ,,,, أو ألماً معهود ,,,,
أو كلمة ,,,,أو ابتسامة ,,,,,, أو دمعة ,,,,,






كل ذلك وأكثر سيظل في لائحة الإنتظار ,,,,,

فأنا أنتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
هلال محرم الحرام لنواسي ونعزي سيدة النساء .....

ولكن أنت الآن ماذا تنتظر .......؟؟؟؟



*

----------

دمعة على السطور (02-08-2011), 

شذى الزهراء (12-06-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أنتظر ليالي عاشوراء لتذرف عيني دموعها ألماً وبكاءاً على الامام الغريب الحسين بن علي* 
*ويغتسل قلبي عن كل ذنوووبه وحينها أحس بمؤاساتي لآل البيت عليهم السلام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظر الليل بفارغ الصبر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظربعض الناس يفتحو جوالهم ..واعرف وش صاير؟؟!!!!! 
..خلاص قلبي مافيه قوة تحمل الى اي خبر ..واي صدمه جديده!


*

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

انتظر ظهور الاما المهدي عجل الله فرجه ليطره المفاسد في الدنيا

----------


## ليلاس

*انتظر يــــــــــــوم السسبت بحرآرة ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظـــــــــر قلبهم يحن عليي :(


*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظر مكالمه*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر اللقاء بعد البقاء* 


*رحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أنتظر أمل جديد لحلمي

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر* 
*هطول الأمطار وأنا أنظر للسحاب* 
*والقمرُ بينها قد غاب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظر ‘‘ خيـــــــــر‘‘ من رب العالمين
*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أنتظر وأنا كلي أمل أن أحضى بوظيفة

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر رجوع الحبايب من عند الأمام الحُسين (ع)*
*بصحـه وعافـيـه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظــــــر اجابة دعوااتي من رباً كريم لا يخيب سائله ولا يخيب رجا من يلجأ إليه 
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر رحمة رب العالمين والفرج منه

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر غداً وفاة الرسول (ص)*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر .. ان يأتي....

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر العشاء*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر.. انتهاء المباراة..

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر الصباح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر قدومهم ...*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر.. ردودك..

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر الخدة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر.. ان يدخل...

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر العفو من الله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*انتظر يفتح المهرجان ابوابه اليوم بدون معوقات*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر اليوم الذي يأتي فيه...

----------


## التوبي

*بداية شهر ربيع الاول*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر السحور..

----------


## التوبي

*انتظر ريح الخور*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر اشراقت الصباح*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر الاحبة

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر إنتهاء الهجر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر الافراح

*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر النجاح والتوفيق

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آنتظر بـأإكرر الصبـأإح الجمييل .. 

وآنتظر بعد المدررسه وبث ..

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر وصول الحافلة من رحلتها*

*فيها من هم أغلى من نفسي*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

* آنتظر  يوم لسبت بتملل*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآله وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..


الفرج !



قرب لكم الاله كل ماترتقبهُ قلوبكم ـ بحق محمد وآله المقدسين..
ورود غناتي ،
سلامٌ لجهدكِ الحيوي دوماً
دمتِ بروحكِ وجمالها ، 
موفقة إن شاء الله 
بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## التوبي

*انتظر الفطور يجهز*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظر الساعه 7  وشو ي حتى ااقوم انبهه وانام ..فهيت حدييي خخخ 

*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر بزوغ الفجر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظر الطلهـ البهيهـ
*

----------


## التوبي

*أسمع أخر الأخبار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظر الغد
*

----------


## التوبي

*انتظر الربيع و ميلاد الشفيع*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظر تنفيد الوعد
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر وقت الرحيل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظر وقت الشروق 
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر الهروب قبل الغروب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظر الوقت المناسب ............
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر النوم قبل الفجر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظر رجوعهم بفارغ الصبر
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

انتظر ان تشتعل الشموع من جديد ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر الاخبار الحلوهـ الا تسر القلب ..
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر الطلب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر المولد النبوي ويتليه مولدي *

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*انتظر موعد عمليتي 
خلاص مليت*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر بزوغ القمر الذي يملاء الارض قسطاً وعدل (ع)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


انتظر رد على رسالتي !
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

انتظر مكالمه ....

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
<<<...
واني بعد انتظر مكالمه 
*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آنتظر المسلسل خخخخ*

----------


## التوبي

*انتظر الصباح*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

انتظر الرضا منهم..

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
اانتظر صورة القمورهـ كوثري 
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر المولد النبوي الشريف*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انتظر بكرة مع شوية محاتاة 
بكرة باترقد

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

انتظر رجعت الاعضاء ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظر الفرج 
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر المغيب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر يحن قلبهم عليي 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 

انتظر من أُناس يعزهم قلبي كثيرا.....تهنئتي بعيد مولدي*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر قرار تغير مقر عملي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
انتظر اشياء وايييييييد ......وادري ولا شي منهم بيتحقق !
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

انتظرهم وعندي امــــــــــــــــــــــــــل ...

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر الخلاص*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


انتظر جيت الخاله أنونهـ هع هع 
*

----------


## التوبي

أتوجه لاداء الواجب عليّ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انتظر يشيلوا هالحدايد الي في بطني

----------


## التوبي

*انتظر وقت نومي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر يوم الثلاثاء الفجر ((بروح المدينه ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
واني بعد انتظر مثلها هع هع
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر وقت توصيل المدرسات للمدرسة*

----------


## شوق الغوالي

*أنتظرها تأتي وتوقف انسكاب الاشواق من قلبي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
انتظر فجر هذا ليوم..رغم ما ينثابني من خوف وتوتر لا ااعرف اسبابه؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

* أنتظر الشروق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انتظر يوم السبت خلاص اتعبت ابي يفكوا هالحدايد وف :ouch:

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر كوي غترتي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر ذخولهم المسن ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* 
انتظر الليل ...لاشعل شموعي وانثر ورودي واستقبل قبلتي واناجي ربي واستغيث بسيدتي ام البنين (ع)........~! 
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر صحن معكرونه بالبشاميل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

فيني وناسه وحمااااااااااس انتظر صديقتي تشبك 
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر باص الروضه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* ((بنتظااااااااار ابو صالح ..*




*يا حجة الله شكوانا إليك.. أدركنا....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظر جيت ااخوي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر هــلال الشــهر يكمل يصير بــــدر

أنتظر يجي يـوم أخــرص مـا هدر

أنتظر تغــير نظاني مـن الجـذر

أنتظر موعـد أكون فيه مفتخر

عزرائل ساعة أحتضر

انتظرررر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

لازلت اانتظر قدومه!!
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أفكاري ومطلع قصيدتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر زيارتهم !
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر توقيعي المنسي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر تحقيق رغبتي الا ااطالب فيها من زمان !!! :(
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أنتظر تحقيق منــــــــآي ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر نفسيتهم تكون اوك حتى ااقدر ااقو ل الا بخاطري  !
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*انتظر يوم سعيد بحيآتي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر تحقيق امنيتي ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر نظره من سيدتي ومولاتي فاطمة الزهراء 
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر كوبة حليب مع بقصم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر تحقيق احلاامي 
*

----------


## التوبي

أنتظر الذهاب الى منامي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر بكره بخوف وقلق 
*

----------


## التوبي

أنتظر بكتب حروفي على الورق

والغدا إن شا الله مرق

أشرب حتي البطن يغرق

أعني المرق لا مو عرق

الوقت والله أنسرق

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر ((كلمــــــــــــــه.....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر سؤالهم عني !
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر السبت بفارغ الصبر*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر 7 الصباح ...*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر مشوار المساء*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تمت العمليه على خير وانتظر القبول .....*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر الصحن المليان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر الجواب !!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*انتَظِر يوَمْ يحملُ بُشرَى الفٌرح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انتظر اتروح هالحساسية

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر رحمة ربي وعطفه وكرمه...
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انتظر داك الخبر

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
احس ااني انتظر واترقب شي بس وشو ممادري!!!
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انتظر الفرج

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر يوم 24\4
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*انتظر تكتمل فرحتي وفرحة آحبابي معآآي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر تتغير حياتي للأحسن 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انتظر الأعضاء يشاركوا في طرح مواضيع وارد كمان :sad2:

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر قدومهم ...*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر تسجيل خروج من المنتدي لوقت الصالاة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر لقاءهم
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر المكرمة الجديدة يمكن تشملتي في شي ههههه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر السعادهـ ترفرف حولي وحول من ااحب ...
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر فتح صالون الحلاقه لذهاب إليه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر رجوعهم من الرحله ...*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر الأحاء لكتابت قصيدة العضوة المطلوبة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظر رحمة ربي والشفاء لمن ااحب ~
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر العون من الله الذي قال أدعوني أستجب لكم*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-25-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر صوت خالي ((اذااااااااااان ...*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-25-2011)

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أكل لي بعض الشي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظر أخويي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أخر الأخبار ماذا صار بختصار مشكلة الغبار غايب النسيب والجار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر غائب طال غيااااااااااااااااااااااابه
 فمتى الفرج يارب؟؟؟
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر قرار تأجيل الدراسة رحمه بالناس الأخرين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر تأآكيد الخبر 
*

----------


## التوبي

كنت أنتظر أتصال زميلي و قد أتصل بوصول الباص

ويحتاجني لا أحضاره هههه باي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر استلامها ........
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر معرفت أسباب غياب كثير

 من الأعضاء المهمين من هنا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*انتظر الفرج*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر مـن يخبرني ربما دخولي كرجـل
في مثل هذه المواضيع ربما كنتُ سبب في
أبعاد كثير من الأخــوات الذين لا يحبـذون
أسألت الرجال لهم هذه كانت غائبة عن بالي
اممممم ماأدري النظر شووووو*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*8*
*8*
*8*


*إنما الأعمال بالنيات , وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى* 
*اخي التوبي لا تكن بهذي الحساسيه ((ربما كان غياب الاخوات عن هذي المواضيع ميولهم الى مواضيع ثانيه 
 كل يعرف المنتدى لا يخلو من مشاركة الشباب والبنات لي يحب يرد ولا ما يحب ..........*
*وما اعتقد اخي التوبي  انت السبب ..* 
*المنتدى صار يعاني من فقد وغياب اكثر الاعضاء سوى من شباب او بنات* 

*اذا في احد من الاعضاء حاب يضيف شي ويرد على اخي التوبي* 
*موفقين* 
*..........*

*انتظر ذخولهم  المسن .....
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر ردود الأفعال و أصدر البيانات الرسميه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر كرم ساداتي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*معرفة مصير شباب جامعة  البحرين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر الفرج من ربي............
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر زياره ....*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر النوم قبل الفجر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر غداً بخوف وقلق 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

انتظر خبر حلو ....

----------


## التوبي

*انتظرالنوم تاخرت هاجد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر بكره ...
*

----------


## التوبي

أ*نتظر أكتب رد على تعقيب شبكة الناصرة بعد العتب 

قلمه على موضوعي كتب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر مصيري الليله وياها الله يستر ما نتهاوش بس هههههههه
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أقدم عذر النوم والجلسه من فجر كنه شعر  بس مادري على أي بحر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انتظر اخبار حلوة عن البحرين

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر ساعة الفرج يا فرج الله*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر يوم الخميس ساعه 2 الظهر ...............*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*انتظر يوم يجمعنا بسعاده وحب* 





*دعوآاتكم ..*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر تنفيد وعود حكوميه أسمعها يوميه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ما اانتظر شي ....غير كل الخير ليي وليكم بث
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر كل شي يستقر

مازال الكل على مطلبه ُمصّر

مثل شعب مصر
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظـــــــــــــر وعدهـ
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر اليوم هذا ما أسترحت وانتظر الانتهاء من باقي تعبي

يعني اليوم مهلوك وانتظر ارتاح لوساعة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر تنفيده..
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر بعد ساعة وراي طبخ  20 كيلو رز عشاء للمأتم*

----------

ورده محمديه (03-30-2011)

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر متى اروح بيتنا... هلكانة تعب  من فجر الله واني احشي ورق عنب... ووراي طلعة من شهرين مأجلتنها...

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر العطله أنوي السفر المدينة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر العصر ...
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر تغير الأيام والأبتعاد عن التشابـــُـه فيها*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر الفرج..

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر الدعاء لأهلنا في البحرين وإنفراج الأزمة عنهم

يا رب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انتظر اخلص فطوري عشان انزل تحت

----------


## التوبي

أنتظر يومٍ يمر ما أنقهر

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظر مكالمه ...
او انتظر تكون الشبكه اوك ...مليت من يومين افففففف
*

----------


## التوبي

*أمس إنقطاع

 الماء والنت في جتماع

حتى العضو صار في صراع

ظليت عليهم أنتظر 

من المساء حتى العصر

ظليت مصّر كأني حارس في قصّر

وعن غيبتي خطيت حرفي على الجسر

كتبت عبارة أعتذر 

كل هذا عندي إنتظار سلسول طويل مثل القطار

كل هذا عندي بختصار*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر صديقتي ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتصر العصر بفارغ الصبر 
*

----------


## التوبي

نتظر وقت ذهابي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظر تاريخ 23\5
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر مخدتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  انتظر الوقت المناسب لـِإنجاز البقيه

*

----------


## التوبي

*لا أنتظر بل أقول صباح خير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انتظر الرد بفارغ الصبر

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أقول لا أفرق بين أحد

وحق هذا اليوم يوم الاحد 

أشكر الرب الذي بين المعزه واحد

وعلى كلامي فالله يشهد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  انتظر اليوم العصر والليله حتى انجز باقي ..... وارتاح من لمحاتاهـ
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر تلفون صديقي للموعد العيادة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  انتظر يوم تحقيقي احلاامي ..وتجاب فيه دعواتي ..وتقضى فيه حاجاتي
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر ....

ما غلطت حتى أعتذر

البيت يبدأ بالصدر

أسمع يقولوا الناس كذا

أهل القوافي والشعر

ندعو لاهلنا بالفرج

وندعو لهم هم بالنصر

ودي أطول في الكلام

لا أجل الظروف بس بختصر

سامح ولا تبدي الزعل

عاتب ولا تجلس مُصر

كل ذي الحكي وكل الكلام

ثرثاري بتسامه ينتظر*

----------

ورده محمديه (04-03-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر الشفاء
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر السلاااااااام ...*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر وقت زيارة صديقي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  انتظر ربي ييهدي الا في باللي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*انتظر وقت الذهاب للموعد معه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انتظر الليلة بشووووووووووووووق

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر ربي ييهديهم 

*

----------


## التوبي

> انتظر الليلة بشووووووووووووووق




*هــُنا مـن مكاني ... أبعـث تهـاني

الذكرى عليها غاليه .. في كل زمـاني

هــذا أســلوبي كذا .. مـا أكتب أغاني

لو قالت  المناسبه .. ما صــرت أعــاني

حالاً أقول في كذا .. هــذي الـتهــاني

لعدم معرفة المناسبه  و أعتقد ذكرى الزواج

أقول الف مبروك
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر نرجع كسابق عهدنا
*

----------


## ابن الكرار

طال التصبر *باتنظارك          * أيها المحيي الشريعة
أترى تجيء فجيعة              بأمض من تلك الفجيعة
حيث الحسين بكربلا            خيل العدا رضت ضلوعه

----------


## التوبي

أ*نتظر تحرير مصر

 وجلسوني في وسط القصّر

من الصباح حتى العصّر

نفسي بس مرة أفتخر

الأن من نفسي منقهر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر رد على سؤالي؟!
*

----------


## التوبي

*في ذاك المقالي

أشكو لحالي

لان العسل ممنوع وأسعاره غالي

ودي أعطى طالب هديه المثالي

ولان مستّعجل خله إلى تالي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر الفرج
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر وقت العودة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر يتحقق حلمي
*

----------


## التوبي

*النوم و الأستيقاض مبكراً*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر ااحصل على الشي المناسب ليي واخدهـ وواستريح من لمحاتاه!
*

----------


## التوبي

*انتظر جني يحضر * ويش انتظر من النوم صاحي من فجر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظر يوم جميل  يحمل بين ساعاته كل  مايسر العين ويبهج القلب!
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر موعد السفر على أحر من الثلج*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*انتظر ايام تحمل معاهآ أحلام جديدة*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر تخلص أيام عيد النيروز وينتهي الغبار من أجوانا*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر.. ربماسفر لن يحصل..

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر تكبير الخط حتى أشوف أقرا المكتوب 
تعبت عيوني والله 
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
 انتظر ..........~

*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أختيار خاطرة مثل الخاطرة العابرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

كنت انتظر شي بس خابت كل اامالي :(


*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر  رنه على المبايل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظر بكره العصر والليل ...ابغى اانجز باقي ااعمالي وارتاح من هالمسئوليه الكبيره الا حملوني وياها
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر تأكيد الحجز إلي إلى الان مجهول نعم أو لا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
 انتظر ااشوف ناتج اختياراتي ..خاييييييفه خايفه حدي ..ااحس ااني ماتوفقت بالاختيار

*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر غذاء المعاريس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر لابتوبي القديد
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر هدواء الليل و سكونهُ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر أخويي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر هدواء الجيران حتى أنام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر الوقت المناسب حتى اانفد الا في باللي 
*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر وصول الطلب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر خبر مفرح يسعد قلبي!
*

----------


## التوبي

*انتظر المخده*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر الماي ييغلي 
*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

*انتظر الفرج والنصر للبحرين ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر ولابسه عبايتي خخ*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر يبدي مفعول دواها

----------


## التوبي

*انتظر الغداء دبحني الجوع*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر.. تصحى من النوم..

----------


## التوبي

*الغذا ينتظرني*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

بالهناء... انتظر .. ربما عوتكم...

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر التطوير الذي وعد به مدير الشبكه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

انتظر تنفيد طلبي حتى ااحس بالاستقرار والراحه والاستقلال

----------


## التوبي

*انتظر حضور اصحاب الاقلام و صياغت القصائد

او الخواطر المعهودة لاقلمهم الرنانه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

لازلت انتظر ...
وانتظر كمان بطاريات الى الماوس

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أقول سرقني الوقت اه اه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

انتظر وانتظر وكل انتظاري بدون فايده!

----------


## التوبي

*انتظر اسجل خروج انتهاء اكثر من الوقت المحدد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

انتظر يخلصوهم قبل نهاية هالشهر لازلت خايفه من النتايج

----------


## التوبي

*انتظر بكرة الظهر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر اليوم العصر على ااحر من الجمر*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر الماء مقطوع من أمس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر ’’جود ربي ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آنتظر لحظآت فرح تجمعنـآ*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر جضور مجالس المولد بعد ويش*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظر الافراح*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر العشى يالله بسرعه داويش*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظر الساعه 12 ونص*

----------


## التوبي

أ*نتظر أقوم للمخدة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر حنيتهم عليي :(*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر مغيب القمر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظر التوفيق من رب العالمين ...وانتظر ينفدو لخراط الا قالوهـ او ووعدونا فيه !!!

*

----------


## التوبي

*مات التصبّر في نتظارك أيها المـُحيي الشريعة*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر النهاية

----------


## التوبي

*إنتظرنا من زمن والله نتظرنا

أنتظر يوم يظهر منتظرنـــا

لا تفكر يغالي مو أنتهـ ضرنا

ننطر طلت الحجه البهيـــّه

*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظرنا بعد ما صبرنا... انتظرنا..ولا زلنا .. ننتظرك.. يا أملنا..

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر تلفون يطير النوم من العيون*

----------


## ورده محمديه

* انتظر الصور*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر اليوم الناس الحلوين على الغدا......*

----------


## التوبي

*انتظر مرافقت زميلي والذهاب معهُ  للتخصي في موعده*

----------


## ورده محمديه

انتظر الفرج

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر توقف المطر*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر ردهم على سؤالي .....*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر فنجان قهوتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

انتظرهم يشبكووو

----------


## التوبي

انتظر ما ينسيني القلق نتيجة تعليقاتي 

الشعرية المثيرة على صور الشهداء

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

خلص مني الصبر وخلص عمري..

ودي كبل لا يخطف الموت عمري..

مشتاقة لشوفتك .. يبن الزجية..

لا زلنا بانتظارك..

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أصلي ثم أبتدي في عشاء الربع
تستاهل أم البنين من يتعب في سبيلها
أسل الله التوفيق لي ولأصحاب الشأن
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مأجورين سيدنا .. نسألكم الدعاء..

انتظر احد يذكرني... بعيش بركة...

----------


## التوبي

*شكراً أختي الله يجيرنا و إياكم من كل سوء

أنتظر مكالمه من صديق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

انتظر ااحد يجي يركب لي فيش الشاحن مو عارفه له ههههههه

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أحضار العشاء من المطبخ يالله بسرعه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

انتظر الله يغير حالي بحسن حاله

----------


## التوبي

*أبو صالح طال إنتظار محبيك يا فرج الله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

انتظر لقلبي السعاده والراحه~

----------


## التوبي

*انتظر شي يساعد على هظم الطعام ماي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

انتظر يوم يحمل بين خفاياهـ كل جميل وسعيد..

----------


## التوبي

*انتظر قهوه تساعدني على مقاومة النعاس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

انتظرهم........................

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظاري  أتعشي الليل و أتغدى العصاري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

انتظر مبادرتهم!

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر كلمه ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

انتظر حنيتهم

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر اعتذارهم..<< لين حجت البقرة على قرونها..

----------


## ورده محمديه

انتظر اصحصح شويات وواقوم الى ااشغالي

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر قرار محيرني إتخاده*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر مكالمة

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر بكره الصباح ساعه 9 ...*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر نومي متأخر وهم جلوسي من فجر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*"انتظر طلبهم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر كاس اليمون بنعناع بارررررررررررد*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر قبل الأتصال أتحرك لهم*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لازلت انتظر ..وكل يوم الخوف ولمحاتها يزيد ..!*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر العودة في فترة قادمه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر الليله ...وفاة ام الحسن*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر تغميض عيوني والنوم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر الرد على سؤالي ؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أخلص من القصيدة الوجدانيه 

أتمنى تكون صالحه للطرح ما تكون مثيرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر زيارة صديقاتي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر وجودهم معي...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر النت يعقل*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أتخد القرار مع من أخرج هذا المساء*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر صديقتي ........تشبك!*

----------


## التوبي

*انتظر بزوغ الشمس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر عودة الغياب..*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أقول تصبحون على خير

على خير تصبحون
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر نهاية هذا الشهر*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر وقت الظهر*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظرها تجي...

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر غفوه قصيرة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر اتصالهم*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر رائحة السمك تفك من يدي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

انتظر يوم الاثنين على نار

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أخر الشهر مفلس ما عندي مصاري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر الفرج من الله*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر النوم مرهق*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر العجينه ابغى اللفها وارتاح هع*

----------


## التوبي

*المخدة تنتظرني*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لازلت انتظر ............*

----------


## التوبي

*انتظر شي ما يضر  اتخيله من العصر

وجالس اباوع من فجر

يمكن يجي لي و يهدر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر تعود المياه لمجاريها*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أسبوع جديد أتمنى يكون أسبوع خير*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر ان يتحقق حلمي ....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ابتدأ العدد التنازلي
3
2
1




و لازلت انتظر....*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أخلص من ذا المشوار ضروري*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اترقب قدومها...*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر وقت موعد المراجعه لطبيب العيون*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر زيارتهم*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر خارطة الطريق يتم الأتفاق عليها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر الليله.......*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر رد صديقي على مدوني*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر ردها عليي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*العدد التنازلي في انخفاض*
*2*
*1*

*ولا زلت انتظر*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر تزين الامور في البحرين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر قدوم الثاني*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر احد يجيب لي صبع بلي...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*العدد التنازلي في انقراض*
*بقي يوم واحد*
*1*
*1*
*1*

*ولا زلت انتظر*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظرها تنام..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر من نفسي قرار اروح لو لا امممممم*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر وقت المحاضرة حتى أتوجـــه هناك*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

أنتظر .. النصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر الخروج الان باي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر قضاء حاجتي*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أقوم أنام  قبل الملام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر الغد بفارغ الصبر*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر اللقمه بفارغ الصبر إلى متي الغذا*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتهى العدد التنازلي....*

*0*
*0*
*0*
*و اتى اليوم الموعود’’*

*باقي لي كم ساعه من الانتظار*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر إن شاء الله خير يا رب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر رحمة  ربي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر ذلك اليوم بفارغ الصبر.. وليتني اعيش اليه

----------


## التوبي

*يا لله عجل بالظهور

شيعتك بغي تثور

أنتظر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر كل شي يتم على خير..احس مليت من الوضع*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر رحمه من الله*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر الفرج وراحة البال*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر ... يجي ذاك اليوم ويرتاح بالي...

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر اليوم الا يجي وااكون فيه سعيده واضحك فيه من قلب*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر خبر عنهم يطمني .. مشغول بالي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر  نهاية لهذا الوضع المأساوي

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أقول الصلاة خير من النت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر اليوم الا نروح اكمل فيه باقي الاختيارات واغير الاشياء الا ما عجبتني ...وارتاح*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر ضوء اخضر

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر تحديد الموعد*

----------


## التوبي

*أتنظر  يا صحن العيش أبغيك في كرشتي يا صحن العيش*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر الغدا*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر براد الشاي بعد الغداء*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

نطرته يدق بابي

يسألني عن احوالي..

لقيتني.. اسأل احبابي..

عن اللي ما لفاني..

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر شي ما يظر

كل يوم أشربه في الظهر

و ما أحبه في العصر

مرة يقل مرة يكثر

أطول لو تبغوا أختصر

شاي أشربه أنا الظهر
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اعرف..

هييييييييه.. هو للمثلي مثل السحر

يداوي المريض بلمحة بصر..

انتظر بس لو طيفه يمر..

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر 
بعد المقال أشرب لي شاي
ما أتركه  لو توني جاي
قبل الغدى هو مطلبي أقول له هاي
ولو ما حصل لصاحبي أقول له باي
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر دموعه تحدد ليها يوم وتجي تفطر معانا...*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر العصر أذهب للفاتحه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر .....*

*ربي يهديه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر يجي يوم ابتدي اكتب روايتي اللي ودي اكتبها من خمس سنوات

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر  رنه زميل للخروج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*خلاص مناجاة ننتظر روايتك بفارغ الصبر*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أقول مع السلامه لفترة أخرى دمتم*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر عودة النشاط لموضوع  وردتنا اللي بالطرائف

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياعلي حتى ااني بعد خاطري يعود النشاط بموضوعي..وانتظر مساعدتكم لي وهمتكم*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر معرفته*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اتنظر طلباتكم وان شاء الله بالخدمة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سيتم استدعائكم وسانتظر تلبيتكم دعوتي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

هههه.. مكنت منتظره هيج..

بس .. ننتظر الدعوة...

----------


## التوبي

*نرى وننتظر يمكن يكون بعد شهر
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر تلبيتهم دعوتي*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر تجهيز ردي على دعوة أختي الثانيه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر تعليقاتكم..

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أقول نعم ما خليت مجال للتعبير*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر تروح هالصخونة منها...لان مني مراح تروح

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر الفرج القريب*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ننتظر النصر على الاعداء

----------


## التوبي

*انتظر الخروج اشوف الطريق*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر احد يعزمني على طلعة.. دام النوم ما يبيني..

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر حتى يخلص العصر
حتى لو ما جاني نوم
ما أحاول أنقهر
دائما طبيعي كذا
إفلاس اخر الشهر
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر يوم جمعتنا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*انتظر اعيش حياتي بهدوء وسعاده*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أشوف ويش صاير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر يخلص كل شي على خير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انتظر الفرج القريب

----------


## ورده محمديه

انتظر الاخبار الحلوه

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر السهاله والتيسير وحلاة وشرب العصير*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر تخلص هالواجبات

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر تشريف الاعضاء الى المسابقه..*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر هم يضعون الأمسيه على الفيس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر الا قالو بيجو يوم الخميس*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر... احد يذكرني...

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر وقت السموعه*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر  .. وانتظر... ولا زلت في الانتظار..

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظار قطار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
انتظر اتصال
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر ردودكم وآراءكم .. على مواضيعي في قسم الشعر..

----------


## التوبي

*دراسه وبحث من فوق إلى تحت

حتى يكون كل شي صح*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر يغيرووو  رايهم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر يووووووم حلو*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر الوعد*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر... يغير هالحال للأفضل..

----------


## التوبي

*انتظر شي ما يضر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر تحقيق أمنيتي*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر الأخبار السياسيه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر يرجعووو من البحر مليت*

----------


## التوبي

أ*أنتظر رجوع الغياب من بلاد الأطياب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر رساله -مكالمه- اي شي....المهم اطمن عليهم*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر قبوله الدعوة على الفيس أستاذي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر الاخبار الحلوه*

----------


## التوبي

*،تظر أشوف شاحن الجوال*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر يعدلوا برمجة الرسيفر... تلفزيزن بدون العالم وكربلاء.. ميتتابع..

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

أنتظر تجهز الشقة وأنقل أغراضي

----------


## التوبي

*،تظر أخلص ضحكي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

عساها دوم ضحكتكم... على خير

انتظر ... تهون عن هالحنة والزنة...

----------


## التوبي

*
حيرة من مواقف الديرة

خبر الضحك شو حاضر

أستلمت إتصال من صديق يقول مرني يالله

أخلص معزومين على غدوه لبست 

وهميت بالخروج فوجدت طشت على الدرج حملتهُ

قصدي أبعده عن طريقي خرجت من المنزل

وصلت السيارة لاخرج المفتاح

 و إذا أنا أجد في يدي طشت سألت نفسي من أين هذا !!!!!

*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ههههههههههههههههه

الله يلعن ابليس..<< ضحكتني من جد.. مرة شلت ثياب وسخين بوديهم الغسالة لكيتهم بالزبالة<< عادي عادي..

انتظر... اشوفها عشان ازنطها .. اجت من اسبوعين وتو مكلمتني بس...!! خوش صاحبة..؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر يعتدل مزاجي من هذي النومه 
من فجر
حتى العصر
نومّت حتى الصدر
قوم صل وترك النت
لو سوئلت شنهو العذر
أبغي أجاوب مفتخر
إنسيبت أنا ويش أنتظر
يا لله قوم وإنثبر
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر... يكوم من نومه... عشان نبتدي مذاكره..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر تنتهي المده ويكون كل شي مثل ما اتمنيته واحسن*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أقول جاء وقت الطلعه الشباب يتنظروني*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر اليوم الا يصحى فيه ضميرهم!!!*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر موسم الحداق والصيد على ساحل البحر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر موعد ي*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر يرجعوا المكيف بعد الغسيل*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر متى يجي العصر وراي مشاوير

----------


## hassan1411

*انتظر بيعة السيارة*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر الخميس و الجمعه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر اليوم الموعود.......!*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أقوم أذهب للفاتحة العروس*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آنتظر يومي يعدي بخير وسعآده*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

يخلص هذا اسبوع بسرعه انتظر رجعوهم من السفر((لهم وحشه :sad2:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر لقائهم*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر رسول ربي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر اعرف منهم شنو الشي الوحيد الا ماقدرت افهمهم فيه ؟!!*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر مواقف جديدة بس خوفي من الظهور في الجريدة

ما ناقص يا ربي عبدك تزيدة 

اللهم أكسوني بالموافق السديدة

وجعل عبدك لا أحد من الخلق يعيبه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر التوفيق من رب العالمين*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر إجازة من كل شي لمدة شهر*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر منهم  ((كلمــــــــــــــــــــــه))*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر الصيف وما أدراك ما الصيف*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظرتهم لين مل الانتظار مني*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حَتى فِي الطَريق غَير المُؤدي إليك سَأنتظرك ،،!!*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر مولد السيدة الزهراء (ع)*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر ليلة بكره ..مولد الزهراء عليها السلاام*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر حفل المولد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر اليوم الا نرجع فيه مثل قبل و احلى*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر تجي الساعة 5..عشان اشوف السيد حسن...

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أكتب عتب
ما ودي أذكر السبب
لأني ما أيريد أضيق
مزاج أهل النسب وأهل الحسب
أدري مخربط كلامي
بس في الدنيا العجب*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر رجوعهم من السفر .. مليت الانتظار*

----------


## التوبي

*انتظر رجوع اهلي من العرس*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر رحمة ربي..
اريد اعرف دربي لوين يودي..
انتظر خبر وخير من ربي..

----------


## التوبي

ا*نتظر بعد العزى 

يا الله يا ماما نشبي لي الغذى

ويبغي لي دوشق مخدة موسدى

واقول عمى في كل عين لمن يحسده*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر الصدق... متى الناس تتعرف عليه..؟؟ 

تراه خوش صاحب وغبار ما عليه..؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر ساعة فرج
دوم أخاف من الحرج
حتى عنتر في حياته إنمرد
أخشى الحسد وحبل المسد
أنتظر يظهر في هذا الدهر
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر راحة البال لي والى ااحبتي*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر.. انتظر... انتظر... ان يتحقق شيء من  امانينا..

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر يخرج شهر 
ويأتي شهر
يمكن يجي واحد
آنا ما فيـــه منقهر
القلب دائم أحسه
والله كنه يعتصر
من ا العصر
أذكر مصائب غي مصر
أسأل وين أصحاب القصر
ناوي على الرجعة مصّر
خليني على صبح وعصر
أخربش على جدار النصر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر طلبهم من جديد...*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أعرف ويش النتيجه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظرهم من مغرب للحين ..مليت و طال شوقي !!*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر اليوم جالس من فجر
بس هكذا مالي عذر
أخباري لا لا ما تسر
نبغي اليسّر
يعُدون يفتحون الجسّر
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

انتظر وقت نومتي 
>>تعبت مواصله من اامس 

*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر ... قدومهم

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر الساعه التاسعه
لذهاب لأمسيه أدبيه شعريه
مع مجموعه من الأساتذة الشعراء
في منطقة القطيف 
حضور للفائدة و الأجر
حضور هاي مع شعراء ههههه
*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

أجل ننتظر تقريركم عن الامسية... نبي تغطية شاملة...ههه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر تتعود المياه الى مجاريها !*

----------


## hassan1411

*انتظر تفاعلكم*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر.. ان يسامحني من اعماقه ويرجع .. اخو زي ماكان..

----------


## أموله

أنتظرِ الغد . !!

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر ما بعد ذاك العتاب
ليه تعتب وأنت في عمر الشباب
لا تقول الأمل خاب
أنت من دون من عرفت
أنت تتعدى الصعاب 
هذا قلبي لي تحمل 
لو أهــُّو مطاط ذاب*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر كما المنتظرون

انتظر فرج الله..

----------


## التوبي

*انتظر واحد من هولاء الثلاثه   الريوق _ الفطور _ الجدوع*

----------


## أموله

*انتظرٍ الإجازه :\*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انتظر روحة العمرة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر الفرج القريب والاخبار الساره*

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر ماء الخزان يبرد حتى يستطيع الواحد يسبح

الماي صاقعه حار موت*

----------

أموله (06-16-2011)

----------


## hassan1411

_




انتظر الغداء علشان اطلع اكمل شغل_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر احد يساعدني..<< عاطيني بادية هريسة ولازم اكلها بروحي..<< عقااااااااااااااب

----------


## التوبي

*جعت بقوم أتغذى بطني يزايط
من الجوع الكل صايم 
خليها على الله
كل الحريم صائمين
بس كيف هي ما صامت ؟؟*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مشكلتها .. جحلقها.. وطبعا نسيت انها صايمة وشربت ماي..

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظر أشوف أخر المؤلفات الشعريه الجديدة و أضع رأيّ*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر يجيني الالهام.. وافضي شويات.. لان بجد ودي اخربش..

----------


## التوبي

شكو مني
يشكو منـّي وأنا الذي قد شكوتُ
ليتني عن خطاي كنتُ عـرفتُ ؟؟
قــد جــفاني بعـد المعـزةٍ بغضــاً
يحسبُ الغـير أني الذي قد جفوتُ
لا تلمـني يــا سـائـلاً عـن جـوابٍ
لـو رفضتُ الجــواب عـما سـألتُ
دعني أغرق في حيرتي وعـذابي
كيف أهنى ومـن ظلمه قـد عتبتُ ؟
خرابيش هاو*ي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر ردهم ....*

----------


## hassan1411

_



انتظر حاجات واجد_

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر الليله ..وانتظر زيارتهم ,~~>على الرغم احس مو متهيئه نفسيا,,,الله يعين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر عودتهم بسلامه...*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

انتظر الغد

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ا*نتظر بيتنا يخلص بسرعه .. تعبت و زهقت*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الشي الا انتظره مسبب لي رعب ومحاتاه مهلكه  ..ما اابغى الايام تمشي خايفه من القادم ,*

----------


## أنغام الأمل

*أنتظر أن يعود كما كآآن*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
أنتظر فرج من الله ودعاء يُستجاب*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر بعض الناس يخلصو شغلهم وحوستهم ..واحشيني موووووت*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر وانتظر و انتظر وسأنتظر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر اتصال*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر رد منهم ...*

----------


## hassan1411

*



انتظر كلمة*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر الساعه 12 الليل*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر مولود جديد الى اخي ..تموت على الاطفال<<*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حاسه اني انتظر شي بس ماادري وشو!!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظر الحدف !!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر تغيرات في حياتي و حاجات قميله اوي اوي*  :victorious:

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظرهم ..............*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر بعض الناس يصحو من نومهم ابغاهم مسن !!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انتظرتك ليه طولت الغياب*
*وانت لامن غبت لحظات افقدك...*
*جمرة اشواقي تناديك بعتاب!!!*
*كيف جالك قلب تنسى موعدك* ؟؟
*سيد الإحساس حسك كيف غاب*؟؟

----------


## التوبي

*أنتظرنا
طلوعك سيدي والله أنتظرنا
أبو صاح سيد يا منتظرنا
أنت العز لا لا منته ظرنا
أنت الفخر و العزة سويه*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انتظر ساعة استجابة الدعاء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أنتظر رحمة ربي ..~*

----------

